# ipw2200 + wpa_supplicant = WEP key is not set

## miduchp

Hello

I have a problem with wireless network configuration. I have kernel 2.6.20, compiled driver ipw2200 as a kernel module. On the beggining there was a problem with connecting to access point, but on the nex day i got following error:

 /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

 *   WEP key is not set for "midiwireless" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2       

I have no ide where is the problem.

I re emerged wpa_Supplicant, and recompiled the kernel. 

My wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

        disabled=1

}

network={

        ssid="ssid"

        psk="********"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}

These config files were woking on previous version of gentoo. Everything messed up when i installed gentoo from new livecd 2007.0.

When i run wpa_supplicant manually (wpa_supplicant -Dwext -dd -t -K -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf)

it looks like it does not find any access points, like the wireless card is dead. But i have dual boot configuration, and on windows xp everything is working fine!

Best regards

----------

## blitz303

 *miduchp wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I have a problem with wireless network configuration. I have kernel 2.6.20, compiled driver ipw2200 as a kernel module. On the beggining there was a problem with connecting to access point, but on the nex day i got following error:
> 
>  /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart
> ...

 

First of all, the card isn't necessarily dead if you can't find any access points.

Obviously:

Make sure you have ipw2200 loaded (dmesg |grep ipw2200) but I doubt that's the problem.  Make sure that the psk and all the variables are correct.  

The init scripts use iwconfig by default last time I checked, so you'll have to make sure you've configured them to use wpa_supplicant.  

```

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext" # for centrino

```

in /etc/conf.d/net

I would suggest starting a system without any of the init scripts, modprobing ipw2200, and running wpa_supplicant as you did above.  Then use wpa_gui to diagnose.

If this doesn't help, paste you're /etc/conf.d/net, output from running wpa_supplicant, and dmesg

----------

